# turbidity levels



## omar16vt

Hola, estaba haciendo un trabajo y me ha salido una palabra que la verdad no la entiendo mucho aver si me podrian ayudar.

Las palabras son: turbidity levels

Gracias


----------



## UVA-Q

Hola, bienvenido a WR, si nos provees el contexto en donde has visto las palabras, es más fácil dar opciones más acertadas.
Sin contexto, lo traduciría como niveles de turbulencia, pero no te fíes mucho de mi traducción.  En verdad que tu contexto ayudaría mucho

Saludos


----------



## omar16vt

Gracias por la bienvenida, el contexto sería :

It was inmediately put to the test by a 500 year-flood and exceptionally high turbidity levels.

Realmente esa frase no la entiendo muy bien pero sobre todo esa palabra, gracias por la rapida contestación


----------



## UVA-Q

Pues encuentro la frase algo rara pero ahí va mi intento:

"Fue inmediatamente puesto a prueba por una inundación de 500 años y excepcionales/muy altos niveles de turbulencia"

Espero te sirva de algo.

Saludos


----------



## omar16vt

sii que me sirve...thanks a lot !


----------



## UVA-Q

I'm glad I've helped!!!

Saludos


----------



## osubeav

Turbidity no significa turbulencia.  Turbidity significa turbiedad.   Significa  que hay mucho sedimiento en el agua.

 . . . altos niveles de turbiedad.


----------



## vicdark

turbidity = turbidez, opacidad


----------



## interpretthat

Heavy, dark, or dense especially with impurities


----------



## pppatri

De acuerdo con vicdark: turbidez.


----------



## suso26

Es Turbidez no Turbulencia.


----------



## UVA-Q

Gracias  a todos por la corrección.

Saludos


----------

